# Hypothetical question?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it ethical to put down a pasture sound, light riding only horse? I know would rather see the horse put down then passed on to someone who might not care for it properly. However I think if a horse is yours, you're responsible for it until you ensure it gets a good home or it could no longer can enjoy life. I guess what I am asking, is it ethical to put down a horse that you can no longer ride or use like you used to. Would you euthanize a horse because it has a career ending condition but still pasture sound?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I would. But my situation is probably more common to fewer people.

The grass near buildings is reserved for working cattle, if possible, acutely ill animals, and schooling horses. It wouldn't be a suitable place for a pasture sound horse. 

The pastures are very large and a horse is safer from large predators of they can keep up with the rest. 

So, I guess it would really just depends on the horse. But I sure wouldn't condemn one to being eaten alive.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I think being put down is a better fate than being passed around and/or sold down the line to someone who would be neglectful or sell to a kill buyer. 

Horses are different than dogs or cats. They cost a lot to keep, sound or unsound. 

If one of mine were unrideable, I would do my best to keep them comfortable and happy, but budgets and financial situations change over the years. I would never re-home a pasture sound horse, because I believe they are more likely to be neglected or end up on a truck to Mexico. I'd rather make the hard decision to prevent them from suffering than pretend they have a "Happily Ever After" with someone else to make myself feel better.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, I would euthanise. 


I say it is more selfless to euthanise an animal than to keep it going for selfish reasons.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> I say it is more selfless to euthanise an animal than to keep it going for selfish reasons.


I agree. But what about euthanizing for selfish reasons? 

I'd say the question would require more details to decide if it was ethical. For me personally. 
Meaning, does the owner have the means to care for the horse and the deciding factor whether the horse lives or dies is not the comfort of the horse, but the convenience of the owner? My own ethics wouldn't allow me to put down a horse that was comfortable and happy just because I couldn't ride it. I've kept my 28 year old mare retired the last couple of years, and it costs quite a lot to pay for her board and Cushing's medication. 

If the only choice was to rehome or euthanize, due to finances (and I don't mean the person wouldn't be able to afford a fancy jumper if they kept their old horse with arthritis), then I think it would be ethical to put down the horse. Unless you knew someone who you trusted that offered to keep the horse, maybe a friend who wanted a companion for their riding horse, and you knew they would take great care of your horse.

I've met a lot of people though who have a horse that ends up with a health condition or gets old, and keeping the horse and caring for it would mean they had to spend money on a horse that wasn't useful for what they wanted to do. In some cases, this person actually caused the horse's issues by poor care. In my mind, taking on a horse is a huge responsibility, and means you may end up having weeks or years where you can't ride the horse, especially if the horse grows old in your care. 

It is my belief that there are many creative ways where a person could remain responsible for a horse, yet ease some of the financial or time burdens. I've had friends who kept their pasture sound horse in an affordable boarding situation while they meanwhile took lessons or leased a horse. Others have loaned their pasture sound horse out as a companion for someone with a single horse, and just paid for feed and vet care. 

Horses cost a lot to keep, but people are just as likely to get rid of the family dog or cat because they'd prefer to live in a nicer rental that doesn't allow pets, or because the cat has ruined a piece of furniture or two. I feel that taking on any animal, large or small is a big commitment that requires planning, forethought and dedication. Not everything in life is under our control, and that is a different story.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't think it's unethical. If I died I'd rather my perfectly sound horses be euthanized than sent out into the unknown. Of course if a family member or good friend wanted them that would be the best case scenario but I've sold enough horses to know that even though you do your best to make sure they are going to a good home there is nothing stopping that good home from selling them on.


----------



## Countess (May 10, 2019)

My short answer is: It'd be ethical to euthanize.

My long answer is: I would do everything in my power to find the right home for them before considering that option.

gottatrot said a lot of what I feel about this. I personally dislike people jumping ship as soon as their relationship with their horse becomes "give" rather than "take". I've seen career equestrians from the facility I learned to ride at discard horses rather unceremoniously due to their own poor training schedules. Blow a tendon? Drop at auction. Buy another. Lather, Rinse, Repeat. It bothers me a lot, when a horse, an animal, gives and gives to someone only to be dropped as soon as they actually need some special care. Like they said, animal ownership is a big commitment and requires planning, forethought, and dedication.

So if you've hit a point where either your animal suffers a career ending injury, or simply becomes something you're not interested in anymore, then you really do owe it to your horse to TRY to find the best home for them. Try. Effort, not just a single post on FB... but seriously, TRY. Don't just accept money from the first hot body to throw it at you, don't look for two days and give up... but if you've truly exhausted all your options... and the only ones left would be auction or euthanasia, I'd euthanise. 

My mares were prime euthanasia candidates. The director of the Equine program had been holding out hoping to find them the right home. 23 and 24 years old, never broke to ride, now barren (13 and 14 foals over a lifetime, wow!)... finding them a home was going to be hard, was going to take effort, but these mares gave a LOT in the form of foals (aka money) and education to their students and thankfully the Director of the Equine Program is responsible, so as the university would push "why are we keeping them" she'd push right back "until we find the right home for them" but, I am sure that euthanasia would have been on the charts for them if someone didn't come forward. I am sure students from the last two decades would be trying to bring one of them home if they were publicly offered. I just beat them to the punch  but hey, if this happened a year ago... I wouldn't have been able to take them. So timing was just on their side too.

Just... try. I would hope people would TRY and not discard their animals the moment they squeezed all the use out of them (and/or left them with lifelong issues from the use).

Great thread topic for discussion!


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I am kinda in the same boat. My gelding is older and I am not sure he is safe to ride because a few years ago he had an episode where he was stumbling and would fall. He recovered (no EPM or anything the vet could find) but you just don't know if it will happen again. For now he is a pasture puff but I would not sell him for fear he would end up on a truck to Mexico. So yes, euthanizing is ethical in my opinion.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Ethical, yes. Would I do it? Probably not. 

If it was one of mine that I had ridden for years and it just needs to be retired on pasture until it dies, then, no, I would not euthanize it. I have two coming up on that age now, and older mare and an older gelding. I have plenty enough land to simply put them out to pasture to spend the rest of their days having a well earned rest. 

If it was one I had got in for training and resale and it turned out to be sound only for light riding, I would probably sell it at auction in a loose horse sale to keep my losses down. I think loose horses are going for $400 - $500 so it wouldn't probably even cover the vet health & nutrition workup I have done on all my turn around horses plus farrier work but it would be something.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

One thing I didn't see mentioned is the horse's temperament and ability to tolerate pasture living. The original example sounded sort of like a performance horse used to having a job, but no longer able to due to injury. That kind of horse might despise being a pasture puff. If that was the case, quality of life (e.g., endless boredom) as well as the changing physical circumstances, might suggest euthanizing is the right choice.


My oldest mare (25 this year) was diagnosed with Lyme two summers ago. The treatment was hard on her, she lost a ton of topline and muscle. However, I think this horse was born to be a pasture puff. She couldn't care less about having a job. Being retired and brushed and told she's beautiful suits her just fine. So, that's how she lives. I probably could do light riding with her if I had more time to try to get some more muscle on her, but she doesn't really care about it and is healthy otherwise (Lyme treatment was successful, no other health concerns expect a little age-related arthritis in her hocks, two molars that had to be removed last year, and some slight cloudiness developing in her left eye). I am fortunate that money didn't have to be a deciding factor for me- she was boarded for awhile in the early stages of retirement and has since moved home. I can't imagine ever rehoming her because I am far too attached, but if I was forced to, I'd chose to euthanize instead. Who would want an older, sort of cranky, maybe-light-riding-only mare?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If I could afford to keep the horse and still afford to keep a horse to ride then I would keep it, if not I'd rather euthanize than just pass the horse on and forget about it.
If I could find a good loan home that wanted a companion horse or a pasture pet and the horse would suit, then I'd let the horse go as long as I could have some form of access 'as and when'.


We recently looked into retirement homes for one of ours as the space she takes up would be better used by another riding horse but in this area I couldn't find anything under $700 a month so she'll stay here.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

A hard question. If it is GUARANTEED that their next home will end up abusive etc then yes put it down. But no. Life is precious. I appreciate that riding for a few is an actual career. But if horses suddenly went extinct I don't doubt that those same jockeys and jumpers could find work elsewhere, you know what I mean. For the rest of the riding* horsey community riding is _just_ a hobby. Even competing is a hobby in itself for most I know. There is more to a horse than riding. I appreciate they are expensive and there are way too many out there that need good homes but at the end of the day it is my belief that one should not purchase a horse without the acceptance that they might one day need to provide for it beyond it's ridden/working use. Same for any animal. 

But in my years of knowing people and witnessing hundreds if not more animal be euthanized there are certain types of people. Those that treat them like family and those that treat them like objects. Culture I've noticed plays a huge role. We could talk about it all day and I'm sure there are others with better vocab and experience than me to elaborate. 

But no. If the animal is healthy and was brought into this world because of us, it is our responsibility to fulfil that responsibility. They aren't humans and it's not as if at 18 we can kick em out to depend on themselves. They depend on us for the entirety of their domestic lives, we knew that when getting involved. If in the case we can't find a solution after a reasonable* attempt or more (financial, new home etc) then as a last resort I would consider it kinder to euthanize. edit: and to add on, I do think there is an issue where service animals who can no longer work have a place here. If there is no way to fill the void, so to speak, I also agree that putting them down is kinder. But again, it is after reasonable attempts at trying.

edit; and I do understand if you wanted a pet to pet, why not get a dog? They just aren't the same IMO and it's not as if when you buy you're buying blind. Like you at least know what species you're after I do appreciate though that there are more neglected, abused horses than there are kind hearts and spare money to afford. It's not an easy decision this is a best case scenario.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's a tough one. The bottom line is that if the horse belongs to you then it is your responsibility to care for it. If you can not provide the proper care and are unwilling to allow it to go to a new home then you are boxed into a corner and have one choice.

Of course I'm of the mind that you don't give up on old horses. You honor them. You give them the care and the love that they deserve in their later years. But... I'm not you and I don't get to lay my opinions on you. Only you can make this decision but if you do - don't let anyone make you question yourself.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it's sad so many people would rather euthanize their horses then take a chance on finding a home for them, BUT I understand why too.

I recently rehomed two of my horses, to someone I know, right in my own neighborhood. It's only been 6 months but they are doing great. It would be kind of sad if I euthanized them because I thought no one would care for them like I did. But I understand the fear of them going to slaughter. That was my fear too. 

Maybe I am naive, but I do think there are some good homes out there. I've bought or been given a handful of horses over the years. I hope I've been a good home.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

For me, I would rather just keep the horse in this situation. I've already thought about this for my three. I also think it's sad that someone might use (and that's a deliberate word choice) a horse for the horse's whole life, then when it's no longer of use to them, just get rid of it. Either euthanizing or selling on. To me, you make a commitment to the animal when you buy it, to do your best by it. And putting it down because it is no longer of use to you isn't doing your best by it. If it's in pain, if it requires a lot of medical treatment that you can't reasonably afford, that's different. But a horse that is pasture sound but just can't be ridden, I think you owe it to them to let them live.

Once I hopefully get this land we're trying to buy, I am actually hoping to adopt a horse in a situation like this. To give it a chance to live and not be put down just because it isn't "useful" to anyone any more.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

This is a difficult question in my head. If I had all the money needed for that, my answer would be that you keep the horse or find him a home, although I think it rare the person who would be interested in a pasture pet.

In my situation the ranch pays the feed of the horses that are used for work. Now, we also live on just what we need to survive, you know: eat, be warm and clean, and get where we need to go. The conflict doesn’t come with a colt, who will be working in a year, or in an old horse who has put in the years to justify his retirement.

The conflict happens when a younger horse becomes unusable. It doesn’t feel appropriate to ask the ranch to care for this horse who isn’t working for them and may last many years sitting in a corral. I had one who was a good horse for me, and I rode him for 7 or 8 years on the ranch. At 11 he got ringbone. I was a mess on what to do. He also hated not working, and since he was sound enough for a small child I gave him away and he has a happy ever after being a much loved kid horse. He goes to work there, making him happy, but doesn’t get asked much keeping him about the same on his feet.

Had he not been broke enough to do that, I don’t know what I’d have done. It was very stressful. Putting him down was not out of the question. Now, my littlest girl’s horse is retired as of last year. He also didn’t put a ton of time into the ranch, about seven years he worked. 

He is sound and loves being a pasture ornament. He has some sort of dementia, but he does great just bossing around the other horses. I don’t think everyone is particularly pleased with retiring him, but I guess I feel like he is old and has earned his keep. I realize most of his years were for other ranches, but I guess that doesn’t take away his value. It doesn’t take away the feeling of putting someone out though. If he were not so old I would have put him down.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hypothetically, so I don't have to identify anyone, this is the situation. The owner had this horse since birth, horse is a hunter jumper, 20 years old now. Owner cannot compete with this horse any longer, it has a minor lameness issue it still can be ridden at the walk and trot, occasional canter. Owner already has one retired horse, in order to get another horse to compete on, said horse will be euthanized. Hypothetical owner feels no one is worthy of giving this horse a forever home, as he is too much for anyone to handle. Hypothetically I am not judging the owner, however I just wanted other people's feelings on the matter.


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the luxury of being able to retire the oldies on my own place. I would likely euthanise if I couldn't as I have had to help far to many friends repossess and rehab their good old horses that were given away to "good" homes as companions or light use horses and later found to be in terrible shape. Old horses that need maintenance are expensive and require effort - too many people won't put it in cause the horse is just a "lawn ornament" and is "old" so it's normal for him to be skinny etc. (meanwhile they'll spend a ton on matchy matchy kit for the horse they show, sigh)


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

18 years riding seems deserving of retirement on any place. I guess if she can’t afford it she can’t.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

To the horse, it's not a big deal, he doesn't know his life is ending next week. He gets a needle and goes to sleep & that's that, all in his own pasture. The owner now can get another horse that they can compete on. I'm not judging but it seems very.....cold.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

A few years ago the BO where I board had an older gelding with chronic issues that she had tried to help for awhile but finally decided to have him put down. Then she decided to also put down her retired older mare who had no health problems. The mare was sound for light riding and a pasture ornament. She said winter was coming and it's harder on them but the main reason was just that she had never bonded with the mare. It was really sad cause I took care of her horses too and got attached to them.

I like to look at horse ads for fun and come across many, many ads for older cheap/free horses. Seems like most folks feel horses have no value if they can't be ridden.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They are expensive to keep around here for pets. So some people have to decide if they want to ride or they want to look at their horse, pet them, etc. Horses don't sleep on our beds or snuggle up to us on the couch. They don't live in our house with us, they have their own space so I guess some don't have the strong emotional bond as with a dog or cat. I do find it cold to put an animal down because you have no more use for it but I do cringe when somebody gives an older horse away. Usually when somebody spends nothing on a horse, they don't want to spend much money caring for it. Just about everyone I know that has given away an older horse, it hasn't ended well. After reading everyone's responses, I guess it's how you feel about the horse and your situation. Although I find it cold, I also see the practical side of it.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Owner already has one retired horse, in order to get another horse to compete on, said horse will be euthanized.


So one horse should live and have a retirement, but the other horse should die. I wonder how the owner justifies that in their own mind. For me it would be difficult to enjoy competing, knowing that a horse had to be killed to make room for my desires. Each time I'd think about the living, retired horse I'd remember that the other horse had been euthanized.

It's true, not a big deal for the horse to die suddenly. I am very much against people keeping suffering animals alive because they don't want to make the decision or face the pain of loss. But who are we as people when everything is about our whims and wishes? Life and living creatures seem pretty amazing to me rather than disposable and invaluable. 

I've known people who couldn't give up their special coffee drink each morning in order to be able to afford a suffering horse's pain medication. "I can't afford $1.50 a day," one person told me, sipping her daily $5 drink.
Some won't make even the tiniest sacrifice in order to help another creature. A person can live a five minute walk from the barn but not be willing to come over and clean the stall their horse is living in each day. 

I personally don't want to be a cold person who thinks the only valuable thing is my own goals. If the worth of a horse is what they can do for us, then what is the worth of a wild animal, or a whale in the ocean? What if the wild animals interfere with our financial success or goals by living in places we would enjoy or that could earn us money? I think this way of thinking can take us to bad places.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This makes me sad. How could the horse be "too much" for someone? I had one years ago someone dumped on me. I gave it to an older couple that had 10 acres and a barn. They took such loving care of him. They just liked to look at him and brush him. This horse sounds like a teen who can't afford a horse but could maybe do a lease on one or work for the use of one could spend a lot of time doting on it and light riding it and that could be a dream come true. 

But... When someone owns a horse - it's their decision. I just don't agree with hit.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, when you add the fact that this person wants to put the horse to sleep because it might be "too much" for someone, even though it's walk / trot sound, that's sad. At least she could TRY to find a home for it. Give it to someone that the owner knows, or a friend of a friend, but make that person sign a first right / buy back contract (not really enforceable but it would at least increase the likelihood that the new owner would return the horse). 

It seems like the implication is that this owner feels like if she can't own the horse, no one should; and since she "can't afford" to keep it, the best thing is to put it down. I would at least give the horse a chance at life.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I would euthanize. Thank you for stating the situation. But in that case I can very much see where the owner is coming from. it is quite possible that this horse is a handful - especially since it was a show horse and probably got away with a lot as long as it did well in the ring. I am a back yard owner and my horses are just as much pets as my dogs and cats. I have the luxury of keeping them at home and baling my own hay. If I had to board things may be different.

For people like me pets are a part of my family. For some competitors horses are a means to get a ribbon, there is really very little if any personal attachment. This is really a personal decision and we are all different. I may not agree with the owner but I can say that I would rather they put down there horse than dump it somewhere for an unknown or cruel ending.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

After reading everyone's responses, I guess it's how you feel about the horse and your situation. Although I find it cold, I also see the practical side of it.[/QUOTE]

That is so true. It is about what we feel. My first horse was free and I felt excited and was more than happy to spend the money on whatever he needed. We developed a deep bond because I spent lots of time with him in his house--the barn. And I had a full time job, a busy home life and had to drive 1/2 an hour to see him for years. He did have some soundness problems that gradually got to the point he was unridable. Because there was no suitable place to retire him he stayed with me. When one boarding barn closed and another got too expensive I moved him again to a cheaper place. Besides costing extra money older horses can be more time consuming and inconvenient but he was worth every minute because you know what--he actually meant something to me. I couldn't care less if I rode him or not. I just rode other horses or enjoyed groundwork and grooming until I could afford another riding horse of my own. That's what you do when you love someone--you make sacrifices. I kept him til the end when cancer spread throughout his body and caused a terrible colic. The vet put him down but he was 28 and had lived a happy life. My conscience is clear.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

When I was first married I worked riding horses for a very wealthy woman. It was a beautiful place, everything immaculate and valuable. The horses were Arabs, all really nice and had exceptional careers, excepting one that I didn’t particularly get along with, who was a paint cross.

I enjoyed my boss and my time there. My husband ended up getting a ranch job we had to leave for. I kept in touch with my old boss, because we had become friends. Everyone had wondered what would happen when the wealthy woman passed, as her children were not interested in the place.

The day came where the woman decided to sell the place and distribute the money between her children (she didn’t live on the place, it was a vacation place for her, and the horses simply a hobby). I guess the new owner didn’t want to keep the horses along with the ranch, so the woman decided to put each and every horse down.

My friend was devastated. She would have happily taken the horses, which she made clear. Even her favorite horse she wasn’t allowed to keep. All of those lovely horses met their end because the rich woman didn’t believe anyone besides her should have them.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I purchased a horse straight off the track. He was a bit of a handful and ended up only being pasture sound. I had hopes of making him into a great riding horse - no such luck. 

I honestly thought of my options with him - should I keep him as a pasture pet, put him down or try to sell him. I knew selling him would only result in him ending up at the slaughterhouse. He wasn't much fun to handle and didn't 'suit' my needs. 

But I kept him. I did some ground work sessions with him to teach him some manners; and yes, he costs me money in upkeep as I still take very good care of him. Plus it is an extra mouth to feed. I do not resent him and I very much love doting on him. In my mind, after 8 years of racing he's earned a retirement home. He's now 17 and seems to be pretty happy. He's quiet enough now that he is the horse i throw the kids on to take for lead line rides around the yard.

With that said, IF I were in a situation where I absolutely could not afford to keep him, then yes, he would be euthanized. But I would never think to put him down to just make room for another horse. That seems very cold.


----------



## Rob55 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow. I’m really feeling this conversation right now. I’m riding a lesson horse that has white line disease in his left fore. I mentioned it to the trainer the first time I saw the horse. He is a nice looking grade paint gelding with good manners, some giddy up, and he is sound right now. The farrier thinks he can be put right with proper treatment. He is not papered and I’d guess In his late teens. He has put on top line and muscle since I started riding him. 

The trainer, barn manager indicates the owner can’t afford the extra cost of proper care. The farrier is about to quit because of concern for the horse. I don’t know the owner. I’d like to ride this guy more, and I can pay the farrier, but it’s a gamble. That plus My wife and I are getting older, and we don’t have land. I’d have to board. I could ride him two or three times a week for years, or I could have a heart attack tomorrow. My wife is not a horse person. There’s been some talk of a lease to the trainer, but my guess is the owner is reluctant. 

I grew up in a rural area. Folks with horses kept them till they fell over and buried them on the property. If I was back on the farm, I’d take a chance on him try to buy him cheap and turn him out if he couldn’t carry me but I don’t. I mention willingness to provide a full care lease including vet and farrier, but my own health prevents me from pursuing that too aggressively right now. And apparently the owner didn’t jump on the offer when the barn manager mentioned it. I love the horse, but I hate riding him till his hoof rots off and just walking away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I lease a horse, too. Have done so for years. I have been super lucky in that every owner I've leased from has been a responsible and caring owner. But, if little extra things come up, I just pay for them. I ride my current lease much more than his owner, so I'm putting on the most 'wear and tear'.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think it's "unethical" but don't think it's right- in most situations. If it's thought out as best for the horse (as said, pasture sound in quiet paddock may be different from pasture sound on 50 acres of woods then sure. If it's for selfish reason (got a new horse and dgaf about the old one, which is unfortunately not uncommon) then, well not "unethical" as it's better then being ignored and starved to death and I don't think humane euthanasia is unethical (look at all the healthy dogs and cats pts just because there are so many- sad but not unethical)...but the selfish not caring about the horse... well I guess still not "unethical" but I think it makes you a pretty douchy person!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When I was a kid, my mom kept chickens, she named some of them, talked to them, but when one became old &


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oops hit enter too soon. When one of her hens became old, and stopped laying, it was in the freezer. So if animals don't have a use on the farm, they become food or fertilizer. Horses are livestock, no different than a cow, a pig a goat or a sheep. Probably the reason I don't have pigs cows goats and sheep.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Oops hit enter too soon. When one of her hens became old, and stopped laying, it was in the freezer. So if animals don't have a use on the farm, they become food or fertilizer. Horses are livestock, no different than a cow, a pig a goat or a sheep. Probably the reason I don't have pigs cows goats and sheep.


That's ok, I have a flock of breeding sheep...which includes two wethers and several retired ewes etc... I'm a terrible farmer but I'm not sure that's such a bad thing!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I don’t think dying is the worst thing, so having cows and the like doesn’t bother me so much I guess @waresbear. I think it’s the life that matters. 

That said, I don’t know why I have a hard time with not retiring a horse. I guess in my mind we are a team and I kind of owe something to them.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

waresbear said:


> Is it ethical to put down a pasture sound, light riding only horse? I know would rather see the horse put down then passed on to someone who might not care for it properly. However I think if a horse is yours, you're responsible for it until you ensure it gets a good home or it could no longer can enjoy life. I guess what I am asking, is it ethical to put down a horse that you can no longer ride or use like you used to. Would you euthanize a horse because it has a career ending condition but still pasture sound?


No, not unless I truly had no other choice. If I couldn't keep it, I would look for a good, reliable owner. If he's light riding only and kid-safe, maybe see if someone needs a lesson horse, or a pasture mate for a lonely horse. If I really, really did not have any safe option for him, then yes. Better a quick, painless death than being abandoned or neglected or sent to slaughter.

Being realistic: I wouldn't have the heart and would just have to keep him. To potentially euthanize a (mostly) healthy horse for another? Couldn't do it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I didn't read anyones repsonse, so from my heart...

Yes, I would put down a horse who lost their ability to do their job because of a injury who may not be happy with no job if the animal had a work ethic strongly engrained...
Some horses must have a job, a purpose and are miserable just hanging around, period.
If having quality pasture in abundance is a issue, far rather to send the horse to greener pastures in heaven than have it not be well fed.
And lastly, if I could not afford to keep said animal now retired as they deserve for whatever the reason, I would rather end their life than take a chance of selling and the horse be misused or abused because it has limitations to their body/mind a new owner may not understand and react with unkindness to the animal.
There are far worse things to happen to a animal than euthanasia done kindly.

What makes me wonder though...
If the horse _*had*_ to be retired...what life-altering "injury" happened that did not cause pain and some suffering cause that is why most horses face retirement...
And I am not referring at all to racehorse scenarios but a working, riding partner that suddenly is retired from the job he was trained to do...
Racehorses is a while other kettle of issues and ramifications...

What precipitated that sudden retirement that did not also come at a cost to the horses pain factor, soundness and ability to work factor...
Those are the things that make a owner question euthanasia...
Quality not quantity and the large encompassing parcel of facts that often many not consider nor understand..
Complex thought and decisions...
We are the caretaker of the equine while he spends his time on Earth...as guardians we need to advocate strongly for proper care, stabling, pasture and care of their mind, their body and their feet to carry them safely about.

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe if a horse was asked this question, they would rather live mostly without pain in a pasture. 

If they were in a lot of pain, the horse might rather be pts, especially if the horse had to compete for food, water or shelter. Or was picked on; elder abuse by the younger equines...

If they had a choice of euthanasia or sold to auction, likely to slaughter, then I am pretty sure the horse would rather be pts. 

So that is how I decide; best is retirement if they can be relatively pain free and holding their weight. I do not currently know of anyone with enough acreage, time, money and desire to be willing to take an aged horse I would need to retire. So If I can't retire them on my property, they would be pts. 


Someone mentioned that the dilemma arises with a younger, healthy horse that needs to be retired or lightly ridden r/t injury or chronic condition. I had a horse like that. He developed kissing spine and was only 11 yrs old. After selling him on a buy-back contract, the new owner found she did not have the time or money to keep him after a year, so I bought him back only refunding some of her money (per the conditions of the contract). 

Three months later, I sold him to a friend of a friend, with a very detailed contract, for $1. The contract clearly stipulated monetary penalties that would be paid if the horse was ever sold to auction or to anyone without my consent. I have checked on the horse over the years, and the horse and owner are both happy.


----------



## Countess (May 10, 2019)

Man... that's almost two decades of service. I feel like that owner should owe it to their horse, their 'competition partner', to at least try. As someone else said... one horse deserved a retirement but this one doesn't? I don't know. I would have a hard time buttoning my lip if I knew this person. I would be... upset. I guess it's better than dumping the horse in an auction or with an irresponsible owner... but man... please at least TRY. Try hard, try as hard for them as they tried for you in the show ring... as hard as they tried to push themselves to compete more, jump higher, run further... *TRY*.

However, horses to me are not vessels to personal success. I do not breed them to make money. Ride them to win money. Race them to win money. I have horses because I love them and enjoy them. It's about US, not ME. So... gosh. It's hard. It's really hard for me to see things from their perspective without being bias because I am not that type of horse person.

I guess I would just say "why not ride dirt bikes" or something. Because if you kinda shirk off/euth a horse when they stop being useful to you.... why have an animal? Why not just have a machine you could scrap, since there are no feelings involved there. I don't understand how someone could have a horse for 20 years and not really have the emotional attachment, responsibility, or duty to try to work harder to place that horse if you're unable or unwilling to keep it. Again, bias, as I recently purchased two aged out broodmares that were former Standardbred Harness Racers... but the university that had them TRIED. They weren't willing to ditch them, or just euth them. They knew there was a home for them, and they held onto them and TRIED. And it paid off. If it paid off once, surely there's a chance it'd pay off for this woman and her horse.

Sorry if I've come off a little pushy, I guess it just... doesn't sit well with me. Probably because I simply don't understand because I never did competition... but I did end up with horses that were injured after being overly worked/competed. So I am kind of sour in general.

Again, great topic of discussion. It is nice to see the varying points of view here and it is pushing me to try to see things from a different perspective.


----------



## NCRider (Sep 8, 2011)

How about donating it to a horse-rescue service, who can put it up for adoption? A horse that can handle light riding is still a serviceable animal and could have many useful years left. It could also end up making some new owner very happy.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

The topic of ethics can be a very large can of worms. What was considered ethical in one country and one century is considered unethical in another country and another century. And vice versa.



Is it unethical to eat horses? Dogs? How about cannibalism?


Depends on who you ask and when and where.


The only thing that I see remaining constant in my mind from where I sit is that it is always unethical to violate what is in one's own heart. And no one knows what is in another's heart.


----------



## chanciesmom (Feb 28, 2019)

I agree with previous posts- i have a pasture pet morgan gelding- alnost 25 years old.we are older- retired- but i would euthanize chancie before i would sell him or even give him away. personally i could not live with the guilt of sending him to the eventual possibility of slaaughter- or even just mistreatment. he deserves better than that. there is nothing wrong with euthanasia- it beats the other possibilities.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Hypothetically, so I don't have to identify anyone, this is the situation. The owner had this horse since birth, horse is a hunter jumper, 20 years old now. Owner cannot compete with this horse any longer, it has a minor lameness issue it still can be ridden at the walk and trot, occasional canter. Owner already has one retired horse, in order to get another horse to compete on, said horse will be euthanized. *** Hypothetical owner feels no one is worthy of giving this horse a forever home,**** as he is too much for anyone to handle.


I ran into this kind of thought process in Arabians more than any other horses. The owner feels as if they are the ONLY person who knows how to handle/care for the horse so puts him up for sale but won't actually sell to anyone. Even if I wasn't interested in the horses they were purportedly selling, I found I rarely agreed with their assessment of their capability to care for the horse better than any one living. 

I actually don't have a problem PTSing the horse in this case. The horse has had 20 good years, I remember when it was almost unheard of for a horse, especially a competition horse, to live anywhere near that long. If they can't find a suitable home, then to let the horse go to rest is actually the kindest thing they can do for him. Beats selling to someone totally unsuitable or at a low end auction. Unfortunately, we don't all live on enough acreage to keep all our favorite horses until they die of old age, injury or illness. And, even if we do, the acreage is still a limiting factor in how many horses we can actually afford to keep through retirement. I'm a little bit in that position now, cutting way back on what I'm doing because I am not getting any younger. I'm trying to decide who to sell, when to sell them and under what conditions, and I don't have any old horses with limiting conditions, it's just that I've cut back now to the point where I don't have any horses that I don't just ADORE. So, I can kind of empathize with your hypothetical owner.


----------



## tinabeanad (Dec 27, 2018)

"Would you euthanize a horse because it has a career ending condition but still pasture sound?"

Short answer, no. I do not think it is fair or morally right to use an animal for your own benefit and then when the animal is no longer useful to you, just euthanize it. 

Now, are there special circumstances where I would? Sure. If I simply could not afford to provide basic care for the horse, or if the horse were suffering immensely with no hope for getting better, then the horse would be better off to be put to sleep. 

But outside of that, no. I would not put down a horse simply because they are only pasture sound and no longer useful to me, especially if said horse has given years of service to me. Unfortunately, this is what we do with a lot of our old people/parents. We throw them in nursing homes and never go visit them or have a real relationship with them when they are no longer useful to us.

I will say that, I do not think on the terms like most people. People like to say that animals aren't human (even though humans are animals!) and that they think only in the present but I am sure, that they value their lives and like any creature (including us) would fight to stay alive rather than not. It was only a few years ago that we did not know about orcas and how complex and aware they truly are. We throw them in small tanks for entertainment and profits but we do not realize how vast their minds and emotional centers are. 

I think we do the same with other animals. We vastly underestimate their brain capabilities and to make ourselves feel better, we say it is okay to euthanize in situations such as these but it is not okay. It is a life. All life is precious and many species on the planet have the capability to love and understand outside of just basic instinct, just like "humans" can.

I always say, in certain situations, you can tell if someone is a lover of horse, or a lover of ego and competition. This is one of those situations.The ones who compete in competitions and repeatedly work their horses into the ground, where the horse's body becomes stressed and compromised because of the competition, are typically lovers of sport/ego than the horse. Yes, they may provide on time vet care all the time and they may board in million dollar barns but they need all of this vet care because of the high levels of damage they are doing to their horse through the love of their sport/ego. Same with this scenario. 

A real horse lover would see their horse through and provide, even if it meant they couldn't get another horse. A lover of sport/ego would simply euthanize or dump somewhere and move on to their next performance horse.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

After reading @tinabeanad 's post and thinking about what I posted, I am wondering how much many people actually know about what's really in their heart.


If they looked deeply enough, I do believe they'd find what tinabeanad found.


----------



## vonlora (Mar 28, 2011)

We are facing the same thing. Polo horse but has a hip injury, so is now retired. She has continued to decline as she ages. She is 28 now, not rideable. Can no longer get the nutrition she needs from hay so is on pellets made into a mush. Has stiffness issues, especially when cold, so is looking better now as it is warm (in southern California) On Previcox to keep her comfortable. Owner is 82 and not taking as good of care of her as she once was, so living in a paddock mostly neglected. We all try and give her a brush and a pat when we are in the neighborhood. She seems happy, so until she begins to look unhappy, uncomfortable or stressed, she will stay where she is at. Tried sanctuary, but they are all full. She thought she had found a home for the other one, they said she was going to be lead for the weanlings in the pasture to learn manners from. They let the kids ride her and they ran her into the ground, bowed both front legs and got a hind leg caught in barb wire. We took her back and put her down, the vet was not able to come up with a pain killer strong enough to keep her comfortable.
So in answer, yes putting them down is an excellent option if you care about them and can put their needs ahead of yours.


----------

